# New business, workload query



## Smuggler (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a quick question, i'm thinking about opening a small valeting and detailing business, starting off part time, but hopefull full time if things go smoothly. I've got everything planned out, even have a premises which I can use on an as and when basis.
Now my question is, clearly I want as many customers as possible, but what do I do if I get too many people wanting my business, as in details. Too many being more than 1 per week to begin with. It's clear that I would have to turn people away, but I can't see how that's good for business as once everyone hears that i can't fit them in then the demand will surely go down?

Thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I would worry about that if the time arises , most take years to get a reputation to reach that situation unless undercharging, having a waiting list means you have made a job of it, I dought it would be that easy though, good luck


----------



## Smuggler (Dec 9, 2006)

No i'm not under any misconception that as soon as i start i'll have work coming out of my ears but i'm sure the issue will arise at some point, but i didn't look at it like how you just said, that kind of makes sense really.
Thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been self employed for 27 years not as a Detailer though and in past , never had enough time in the day but with detailing valentine I suppose you could get more selective as reputation and work increase IMHO , I love seeing hard working well planned businesses succeed , but when in business you have to constantly re look at what you are trying to achieve to keep going and motivated in any business


----------

